# FEBRUARY FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well in Britain we have had precious little snow this winter,and it has been extremely mild.But I hope some of you have fun photos of your Havs playing in the snow.RLHing,looking stylish in their warm winter wear!Skiing, skating,snowball throwing!What ever takes their or your fancy,just lots of fun in the snow!Here are some pics of Dizzie and Nellie from last year,to get things going.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww so fun!! Looking forward to everyones FUN snow pics as we aren't lucky enough to get any snow!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I wish!

It is 70 degrees here today. I am trying to enjoy my favorite 'winter' soup (potato leek) and just pretend it is chilly outside, lol

I do love seeing everyone else's pics, though! Maybe we'll get lucky and it will snow here in Virginia Beach later this week.. Gucci (and I) love the snow.

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I keep waiting for a freeze here in the south, if we do not get one, the bugs will be...don't even want to go there.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I keep waiting for a freeze here in the south, if we do not get one, the bugs will be...don't even want to go there.


Shhh! Quiet! It will hear you! A balmy 58 degrees in CT today. Too bad I was stuck inside all day and couldn't enjoy it.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

This was from Halloween weekend.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Well in Britain we have had precious little snow this winter,and it has been extremely mild.But I hope some of you have fun photos of your Havs playing in the snow.RLHing,looking stylish in their warm winter wear!Skiing, skating,snowball throwing!What ever takes their or your fancy,just lots of fun in the snow!Here are some pics of Dizzie and Nellie from last year,to get things going.


Adorable pix! But no snow here, and even for the sake of forum pictures, I'm not hoping for any now!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> Shhh! Quiet! It will hear you! A balmy 58 degrees in CT today. Too bad I was stuck inside all day and couldn't enjoy it.


I'm with you 100%, Jessie!!! Kodi and I are ENJOYING our mild winter!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh please no snow!!! I'm outside at least every hour for potty breaks, sometimes more and this mild weather is actually making it enjoyable! Timmy was not liking our last wimpy snowfall I can only imagine if we get more than a few inches.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

It is in the mid-70's here and warmer for the weekend! Maybe we should try for some Valentine pix!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

These are from last year... We haven't had much at all this winter ..just an inch or two here and there and I didn't take pictures or let her out in it much. I like our mild winter so far.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Snow at last!Here are some pics from this morning,the pups are loving it!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*Great snow pictures! *
If you look really close and don't mind the blurred picture this is Zoey's first snow!

'


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

These are from last year's snow. We've had a very mild winter this year.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Loving all the pictures.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

*Snow face!*

Not much snow here, but Baxter managed to enjoy the one day that some white stuff fell!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I just LOVE Baxter's two-tone face!


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

For us in New England, tomorrow might be the day for some  snow pictures. It's near 50 right now and then :brick: getting hit with cold temps and they have the nerve to predict snow  for tomorrow. Boy we've been spoiled this winter so far :biggrin1:


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

We've had a really mild winter here in Michigan, too .... but not this afternoon. This little lowchen loves the cold and snow. It's all fun and games until those snowballs have to come off!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Kathie said:


> It is in the mid-70's here and warmer for the weekend! Maybe we should try for some Valentine pix!


As no one seems to have much snow how about we have some FUN VALENTINE PHOTOS!? Loved up Havs,looking longingly at their owners,or buddies,or maybe selling kisses[should I say licks!]The ultimate challenge,Valentine Havs in the snow!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

love the pics!

We might get a dusting of snow tonight, maybe!! lol Hard to believe when it is 50 ish outside right now, but you never know...

Kara


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

We finally had a chance to play in the snow and Ache loved it, of course.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL, we finally got some snow this morning . . .not much, but Isabella's first. Don't know if she was RLH because she was so excited to play in it . . .or if her feet were just cold . . .but it was nearly impossible to snag one


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

shimpli said:


> We finally had a chance to play in the snow and Ache loved it, of course.


Wow, it's amazing how much Ache and Lizzie's coloring is alike. When she is out in the snow her apricot color is much more noticeable.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Wow, it's amazing how much Ache and Lizzie's coloring is alike. When she is out in the snow her apricot color is much more noticeable.


Yes, very similar. Ache has a lot of apricot. She has kept more color than I expected.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

A lot of snow here! Last night we went out and it was a real fairy tale. Week ago Roki didn't like snow but now he is absoutely mad about snow. I must keep him on retractable leash all the time. All his obedience is gone with the snow! Snow is like krystal powder so Roki sinks in it compeltely (only his head is sticking out). The funniest thing is peeing. You can imagine!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Third picture is a pee attemt on a shrub. Ha, ha! I will add one more picture just to show the atmosphere. It is National opera house in Zagreb. They dont' put salt there, so it is a perfect place to walk. Can you imagine Roki doing his RLH and me on the other side of leash! Like in cartoons! Final picture is Roki warming paws on my bed


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Roki looks like he is enjoying the snow for sure!! Do you always get that much during the winter in your area????


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Roki does look like he's in a fairy tale! Are you folks having as tough a winter as the media makes it out to be?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Rokipiki, thanks for the pictures. The opera house is beautiful. Roki is a very handsome boy!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

The whole country is paralized. Heaviest snow in decades and extremely strong winds. The cyclone came FROM SIBERIA! Ugh! On the coast (Mediteranean) everthing is under heavy snow and ice! God thanks, snow is over today and temperatures are going up a little.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

shimpli said:


> We finally had a chance to play in the snow and Ache loved it, of course.


It's so strange! You guys got snow again and we got nothing! It snowed, but the ground was warm enough that nothing stuck. It was really cold yesterday, though... For the first time EVER, Kodi dug in his heels and refused to go for a walk with Dave, even with his coat on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> LOL, we finally got some snow this morning . . .not much, but Isabella's first. Don't know if she was RLH because she was so excited to play in it . . .or if her feet were just cold . . .but it was nearly impossible to snag one


She is just too cute for words! GREAT shot!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Love the pix, Rokipiki, it's beautiful! But I'm glad it has stopped for you now, and hope it soon all melts away!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ache manages to still look simply stunning RLHing in the snow!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Zagreb looks like a fairy tale city in the snow,so beautiful.What a pity Roki looses the plot in the snow and has to stay on lead!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Karen, we just got like 2" but enough for her to make a party big time. haha
Thanks, Clare.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I was sure we'd get just enough to make it messy, because I got my car washed on Friday!ound: But we dodged the bullet, and had NOTHING, not even a dusting, on the ground be 8 in the morning.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

We got a dusting on Sat and then yesterday it snowed for about 10 minutes, then stopped.
I think we got enough last winter to last us for a couple of years!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I had to look at all the cute snow Hav's, now I'm going to go make hot cocoa the pictures made me feel cold!!! They are all so cute.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The pups were so happy to see the dusting we had I felt bad that it wasn't more. NOT! I think we deserve a break after last year. But your babies look great in it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Such great photos, everyone! 
The closeup of Isabella is darling. 
Wow, has Roki ever changed!! I still pictured him as he looks in your avatar, Marina! Love seeing pictures where you live - soooo far away! 

I posted these earlier, when we had our day of snow awhile back, about a month ago. Actually, I hope we don't get any more. The garden shows are coming up and I couldn't go to one of them last year due to snow.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

My funny valentine.........


----------



## Ryssa (Feb 17, 2012)

*Arthur's first snow*

Here are a couple of pictures of Arthur and his first snow.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wonderful photos of Arthur!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

We are still trying to get snow here in ky. The weather forecasters are saying there is a maybe slightly ok channce for significant or not perhaps snow saturday night.... Hopefully we will be able to get snow pictures this weekend. Wow I would love to be able to answer my customers that way when they want to know where there package is."there might be a slight chance that this may or may not be delivered in the near future" lol


----------



## Naiti (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all,

Here is some photos about Darcy in the snow. 
We have quite a big snow here in Hungary and really cold.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Darcy is adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, I give up. (which probably means we will be BLASTED with snow next week... and it will be ALL YOUR FAULTS!!!) But here are a few during our "Year of the Snow" last year!

Dave had to snow-blow paths for him because he REFUSED to potty on the driveway (GOOD dogs don't go there!!!) and there was no where else he could get through (or onto) the snow for weeks. Dave carved him so many paths it reminded me of an ant farm!:biggrin1:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Still no snow in CT! Hooray!! I'm sorry there has been less opportunities for fun photos, but hey, I'll take pics in March and enjoy snow-free-Feb!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> OK, I give up. (which probably means we will be BLASTED with snow next week... and it will be ALL YOUR FAULTS!!!) But here are a few during our "Year of the Snow" last year!
> 
> Dave had to snow-blow paths for him because he REFUSED to potty on the driveway (GOOD dogs don't go there!!!) and there was no where else he could get through (or onto) the snow for weeks. Dave carved him so many paths it reminded me of an ant farm!:biggrin1:


Kodi's so handsome! I love his doggy labyrinth!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love everyones snow pictures well except mineound: Linda I cant believe all that snow and we got a slight dusting not really enough to even call snow. Even though Kodi's was last year's storm boy you sure had a pile up! Makes me miss the snow.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

ClaireVoyant said:


> LOL, we finally got some snow this morning . . .not much, but Isabella's first. Don't know if she was RLH because she was so excited to play in it . . .or if her feet were just cold . . .but it was nearly impossible to snag one


 Okay I want to take pictures like this one. Isabella's face is so gorgeous. What

a doll baby


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I know it's March but we just got snow!!!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Whoops forgot to post the pic (oh dear is this that age thing?)


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Okay I want to take pictures like this one. Isabella's face is so gorgeous. What
> 
> a doll baby


Aww . Thank you . . .just saw your post when I popped in to see what March's assignment is. Saw the picture and thought . . .hey, that could be Isabella's twin! :biggrin1:


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Atticus said:


> Whoops forgot to post the pic (oh dear is this that age thing?)


LOL, just LOOK at all that snow stuck to his legs


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

ClaireVoyant said:


> LOL, we finally got some snow this morning . . .not much, but Isabella's first. Don't know if she was RLH because she was so excited to play in it . . .or if her feet were just cold . . .but it was nearly impossible to snag one


That is a great shot, what an adorable pup! Oh...what does RLH stand for?
Nicki


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

RLH is RUN LIKE HELL OR HECK If you want to be polite.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Atticus said:


> Whoops forgot to post the pic (oh dear is this that age thing?)


Well i've heard of snow balls but that is ridiculous!!


----------

